# Do we have any Gois historians?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

As you drive out out of Gois on the rod to miranda Do Corvo and look to the right there's what appears to be a HUGE Maltese Cross aka Cross Pattee aka Knights Templar Cross with the bottom quadrant changed to a sword or dagger blade carved into the opposite mountain. 

I wonder if anyone can shed any light on the story behind it please?


----------



## santaanita (Jan 16, 2008)

it the cross of santiargo de compenstela spelling all wrong ,it was for the pilgrims to follow from fatima to santiargo


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

santaanita said:


> it the cross of santiargo de compenstela spelling all wrong ,it was for the pilgrims to follow from fatima to santiargo


Thanks. Do we know who put it there & when by any chance?

Also, is there any Templar connection?


----------

